# (να το) σκεφτόμαστε



## avalon2004

Can any Greek speaking person tell me what this means?
Thanks


----------



## beatrizg

I would like to help you, avalon, but I'm using an iMac and I can't read the Greek alphabet. Could you please type the Greek words using the Latin alphabet?


----------



## avalon2004

Oh right, I was wondering what "skeftómaste" means. I heard it in a song by Anna Vissi called 'Se Thelo, Me Thelis" (I love you, you love me)


----------



## Whodunit

beatrizg said:
			
		

> I would like to help you, avalon, but I'm using an iMac and I can't read the Greek alphabet. Could you please type the Greek words using the Latin alphabet?



Try following:

Right mouse click on the words
Choose "Encode >"
Choose "More >"
Choose "Greek (Windows)" or maybe "Greek (ISO)"

That's the English explanation, because I don't know the Greek equivalents for it, but I think you'll be able to encode the Greek words.


----------



## JLanguage

whodunit said:
			
		

> Try following:
> 
> Right mouse click on the words
> Choose "Encode >"
> Choose "More >"
> Choose "Greek (Windows)" or maybe "Greek (ISO)"
> 
> That's the English explanation, because I don't know the Greek equivalents for it, but I think you'll be able to encode the Greek words.


 
Ah, but whodunit, she's using an imac, a type of Macintosh computer. She might have those encoding options if she's using Internet Explorer, but maybe not.


----------



## beatrizg

Skeftomaste is: we think
From the verb "skeftomai": I think
Regarding "se thelo, me theleis", I would say it's "I want you, you want me"


----------



## Whodunit

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Ah, but whodunit, she's using an imac, a type of Macintosh computer. She might have those encoding options if she's using Internet Explorer, but maybe not.



Maybe ... I've never worked on a Macintosh computer, but I know it's quite different from Microsoft Windows, what most of the foreros here use.


----------



## beatrizg

whodunit said:
			
		

> Maybe ... I've never worked on a Macintosh computer, but I know it's quite different from Microsoft Windows, what most of the foreros here use.



Thank you for trying to help, guys. I just can’t read the Greek alphabet on the internet, although I have a Greek Mac OS system.

avalon, it would be better if you could provide the whole sentence or paragraph. "Na to skeftomaste" is: let's think about it.


----------



## dimitra

Goodmorning Avalon. 

The song you are refering to says:
Se thelo, me thelis, giati na to skeftomaste?
which means 
-> I want you, you want me, so why think (so much) about it?

The second verse is even more... aggressive 
Se thelo, me thelis, giati den padrevomaste
-> I want you, you want me, let's get married !!!

Talking about spontaneous!


----------



## redsstone

ρε μπράβο!


----------

